# Application Santé: anciens appareils



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Août 2019)

Bonjour,

Si je vais dans l'onglet "sources" de l'application santé, j'ai des plusieurs iPhone:
- le premier contient des données jusqu'à septembre 2018: iPhone9,3"avec iOS 12
- le deuxième jusqu'à septembre 2017: "iPhone9,3" avec iOS 11
- le dernier est l'actuel: "iPhone11,2" avec iOS 12.4





Les 2 premiers doivent être celles issues de mon ancien iPhone 7. Si je les supprime en faisant "supprimer les données iPhone", cela supprime-t-il vraiment les données ou seulement l'appareil de la liste ?

Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Septembre 2019)

Avez-vous une idée ?


----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2019)

J'ai la même chose + L'Apple Watch , je viens de tous effacer, du coup j'ai plus d'historique


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Septembre 2019)

Merci, ça répond donc à ma question. Bizarre de ne pas sauvegarder les données ailleurs ...


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Merci, ça répond donc à ma question. Bizarre de ne pas sauvegarder les données ailleurs ...


Ce qui me semble étrange c'est de voir autant d'appareils


----------

